# American Models S-12 Switcher



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys,
I just purchased a used AM S-12 Switcher from eBay, it did not have a light bulb in it, looks like a christmas tree bulb.
Does anyone know the voltage of the light or can you send me a copy of the owners sheet for a Baldwin Switcher?
Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help here.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

OOOOO....OOOOO.... Mr Kotter, Mr Kotter. Pick me!

I have the answer... sort ofhwell:

I too have an AM S12. It's only a couple years old so might be a bit different from yours. Mine has an LED, but the manual calls out a "GE 74 low heat". That's the only description. Keep in mind, the manual looks like it was printed in the 70's but the loco is relatively new, so there might be a bit of a miss-match. :dunno: I did a quick gurgle-search and found...ZILCH! You might be better off calling Ron at AM, but good luck this time of the year.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

2genflyers said:


> OOOOO....OOOOO.... Mr Kotter, Mr Kotter. Pick me!
> 
> I have the answer... sort ofhwell:
> 
> I too have an AM S12. It's only a couple years old so might be a bit different from yours. Mine has an LED, but the manual calls out a "GE 74 low heat". That's the only description. Keep in mind, the manual looks like it was printed in the 70's but the loco is relatively new, so there might be a bit of a miss-match. :dunno: I did a quick gurgle-search and found...ZILCH! You might be better off calling Ron at AM, but good luck this time of the year.


You sweat-hog!!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you guys,
I did call Ron today and order the light bulb(s), got a spare coming, and a new set of brass railings to replace the not quite perfect originals.
Aflyer


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad you reached him. And yes..... the "stock" plastic railings are about as tough as dry chow-mein noodles. My came with brass railings so out came the paint... and on went the new railings.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

2genflyers,

I can relate. I think when the new ones arrive I can give them a couple coats of Chevy Orange engine enamel and be good to go.
Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Sorry, I can't help here.


No problem Nut, I just won a couple auctions for a 314, and a 296, I might need some help there, LOL

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> No problem Nut, I just won a couple auctions for a 314, and a 296, I might need some help there, LOL
> 
> Aflyer


You got it...


----------

